# Eclipse 3.5 + subversion how to?

## magowiz

Ciao,

sviluppo programmi in java usando eclipse, attualmente è il 3.5 mentre subversion è della serie 1.6.x , ho provato a seguire la guida presente su gentoo-wiki.com http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Subversion/Install ma alla fine ho sempre problemi di autenticazione e non riesco a fare il primo fatidico commit, qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire dove sbaglio per favore ?

L'architettura è una amd64.

Nei prossimi messaggi sarò più preciso riguardo ai messaggi d'errore.

Ciao e grazie

magowiz

----------

## fbcyborg

Have a look here!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## magowiz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Have a look here!!!
> 
> 

 

ho letto quel trhead e ho capito poco, se non niente, ho installato websvn ma ora non saprei proprio come avviarlo e come accedervi, ne tantomeno quali parametri passare a eclipse

----------

## fbcyborg

Su Eclipse devi installare Subversive. Websvn ti serve per esplorare il server svn tramite un browser e confrontare fra le varie versioni di un progetto.

Ti do un altro link: 

Subversion/WebDAV - Gentoo Linux Wiki

Con tutti questi ingredienti dovresti riuscire ad ottenere tutto quello che ti serve.

Ah, dimenticavo, ecco anche quest'altro link.

Se hai bisogno di altro, ne possiamo parlare volentieri!  :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Su Eclipse devi installare Subversive. Websvn ti serve per esplorare il server svn tramite un browser e confrontare fra le varie versioni di un progetto.
> 
> Ti do un altro link: 
> 
> Subversion/WebDAV - Gentoo Linux Wiki
> ...

 

Sono riuscito a fare in un modo semplice e al tempo stesso a me congeniale : ho adottato la strategia del svn over ssh come illustrata nel link che ho postato inizialmente.

Grazie comunque per la tua disponibilità   :Wink: 

Il trucco sta nel mettere come url svn+ssh://localhost/var/svn/repos e usare quel wrapper descritto nel wiki di gentoo-wiki

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo, questo non lo sapevo, o meglio, probabilmente mi era sfuggita. Quindi in localhost si può fare anche così! Grazie per la info.

----------

## magowiz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ottimo, questo non lo sapevo, o meglio, probabilmente mi era sfuggita. Quindi in localhost si può fare anche così! Grazie per la info.

 

non solo in localhost, ma su tutti i possibili host, anche quelli della tua rete domestica se ti sei ricordato di dargli un nome nel file /etc/hosts

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma in realtà dagli altri PC uso l'URL classico  :Smile:  visto che non c'è bisogno di ssh in questo caso.

È altresì vero che una connessione cifrata faccia sempre comodo quando ci si connette tramite un canale non sicuro.

----------

## magowiz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma in realtà dagli altri PC uso l'URL classico  visto che non c'è bisogno di ssh in questo caso.
> 
> È altresì vero che una connessione cifrata faccia sempre comodo quando ci si connette tramite un canale non sicuro.

 

vero, tipo il wireless pubblico di qualche parco o aeroporto   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh, mica è detto.. Di solito in quei posti, come nelle università è aperta solo la porta 80 e qualche altra.. quindi in ogni caso ci attacchiamo!

----------

